# pier cart tires



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

where is the best place to look for new tires for my pier cart? Need tires good for use in sand as well as on piers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Try Harbor Freight Tools on Nine Mile Road, they have a large selection of mounted wheels for good prices.


----------



## Sandyfloorboards (Sep 26, 2014)

*Cart tires*

I replaced mine with Wheeleez, you can find them on line, they float your cart across the sand. They are pricey but IMHO worth it.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

How thick is the rubber on those things, easy to pop?


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Randal Wheeleez are amazingly durable check out their web page


----------

